# Multiple Blighted Ovums...



## youngwife (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey there! I need some advice. I have six living children, but since last June, I've had three miscarriages. The one last June was twins, and I had a blighted ovum in April and am now experiencing another one.

I should be 10.5w, but an ultra sound yesterday showed an empty sac (with no blood supply going in or out) measuring about 6w.

I am bleeding and cramping with a back ache. I am just so weary of this, and would love ideas as to why...??

I have a few factors that I feel could be contributing:

A.) In 2007, my daughter was diagnosed with a rare skull malformation and had brain surgery. So, this entire year was full of stress and very few full night's rest while nursing a baby. I literally had patches of hair missing.

B.) I am 37.

My last child was born in 2006, and I nursed her until 2009. When my cycles returned in late 2007, things were just odd. I had several months of painful periods, irregular periods, and feelings of hormonal imbalance. I have gained weight in my middle that I can't seem to lose.

Any ideas or thoughts would be appreciated!

Rebecca

ETA: I am really struggling to do this naturally this time. I am not fed up, and I want to quit. I feel like I am in transition.


----------



## mothergoose518 (Feb 3, 2010)

I'll share my experiences... first off let me say that while the medical community often poo-poos blighted ovums off as there being "no baby" or "there never was a baby" is simply not true. Human life begining at human conception is a scientific fact and it does nothing to help a mother's grief process to deny that.

I have had 7 pregnancy losses: 4 chemical pregnancies, 2 missed miscarriages ("blighted ovums"), and a sudden fetal death at 17 weeks. I've also endured years and years of not being able to achieve a pregnancy, we now believe I was conceiving but having failure to implant issues.

My first missed miscarriage was twins born at 10 and 11 weeks and termed blighted ovum.

With my second missed miscarriage I was very blessed to have a prolife doctor who was willing to give my baby every possible chance. While my baby did die, had we jumped the gun we would have killed her by performing a premature d&c and we would not have learned some very important things about my body.

When we went in for my 7.5 week scan all the doctor could see was an irregularly shaped sac with a subchorionic hemhorrage behind it (a subchorionic hemmorage is to the first trimester what an abrupted placenta is to the second and third trimesters). There was no hearbeat, no yolk sac, and no fetal pole. We opted to do a d&c the following day but ended up canceling it because something didn't seem right. Instead I started extra folic acid and baby aspirin.

I went back week later and the bleed was still there (although I hadn't seen so much as a spot), the sac was still too small and it was still empty but it had a more regularly shaped.

A week later the sac was still empty but still regularly shaped and had grown some. The bleed was unchanged.

Another week and the sac was still the same size/shape and the week before, the bleed was still unchanged but a yolk sac was visible.

Another week went by with no change.

At almost 11 weeks I finally began to experience some spotting and cramping and one last sonogram showed significant deterioration in my womb but a fetal pole was also now visible. I miscarried that Thursday night and had a d&c the following morning.

This experience taught us that the ovum wasn't blighting, something was happening in my body that was impeding the baby's ability to grow. My doctor was certain based on my combined pregnancy history (I also get pree every single time I hit 35 weeks and my first baby had IUGR and oligohydramnios) that I have a thrombophilic disorder, but we we haven't been able to nail down which one is causing my issues.

We decided that with a future pregnancy I would do the baby aspirin and folic acid, but I didn't get pregnant and I didn't get pregnant. Finally we decided to try clomid and I started the folic acid and baby aspirin with the clomid and I conceived my 3rd clomid cycle and gave birth to a healthy (although induced for pree) baby girl.

We started trying again when she was a few months old, but didn't conceive again until I began taking the folic acid and baby aspirin prenatally. Everything seemed to be going perfectly, and our baby was healthy and strong. However, at 17 weeks he suddenly stopped moving and at my appointment a few days later we discovered his heart had stopped beating at 17 weeks. He was born very silently at 17 weeks and 4 days. I had been very sick with him and unable to take my vitamins regularly and it is believed that he had a cord accident (he was tangled up quite tightly) caused by clots in the placenta decreasing the pressure in the cord.

I started the folic acid and baby aspirin again as soon as he was born and I will NEVER go off of it. EVER. Caleb was born in January and we had another early miscarriage in early March and then got pregnant again that very next cycle. Once this baby's heart beat was established at 8 weeks I was started on daily Lovenox injections. I am now almost 19 weeks pregnant and so far everything is perfect. I bought a doppler to monitor the baby with and now his or her kicks are getting more regular and more strong. Hopefully the Lovenox will benefit us.

Anyway, that's my story and my experience with "blighted ovums". By the way, I suggest the website www.misdiagnosedmiscarriage.com - blighted ovums are OFTEN misdiagnosed and while most still end with a sad ending like mine did, many women go on to deliver healthy babies after being urged by their doctor to have a d&c.

I hope you find this information helpful. (HUGS)


----------



## day-by-day (Jul 26, 2007)

I don't have any words of advice. But I couldn't read and not say how sorry I am for these losses. It is heartbreaking, and I hope that you can get some answers or at least a measure of hope and peace.


----------



## youngwife (Apr 5, 2009)

Thank you both for your replies that are very helpful and comforting.

(((HUGS)))

Blessings,

Rebecca


----------

